# What kind of fish is this?



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

http://aquascapeonline.com/scripts/prodVie...sp?idproduct=58

This guy looks a lot like my SPilo CF.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

go to fishpost.com he has alot more pictures of Eigenmanni

your spilo cf shouldnt look much like that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fish photo is not clear enough to say it is S. eigenmanni and diffinitely not an S. spilopleura complex form.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, on quick glance it could pass off as spilocf, but if you take a closer look you can see differences.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 22 2003, 11:41 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yeah, on quick glance it could pass off as spilocf, but if you take a closer look you can see differences.


 Untrained eye? maybe, but main characters are the basal V of the caudal fin and the large adipose fin. Both uncommon for S. spilopleura CF.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

that pic he gave link to is what aquascape is selling as Eigenmanni, he said his fish looks similar to it and he thought his was a Spilo CF


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on Apr 23 2003, 02:31 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> that pic he gave link to is what aquascape is selling as Eigenmanni, he said his fish looks similar to it and he thought his was a Spilo CF





> Hannibal Posted on Apr 22 2003, 10:37 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://aquascapeonline.com/scripts/prodVie...sp?idproduct=58
> 
> This guy looks a lot like my SPilo CF.


And how does that differ from what I wrote here?:



> hastatus Posted on Apr 22 2003, 11:43 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE
> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 22 2003, 11:41 PM
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont ID piranhas well at all as was witnessed in Franks challenge, but that does not look like a spilo ct to me at all. In laymens terms, the face looks much blunter and the jaw is heavier than any spilo cf I have seen. And although I know color is plastic, I have never seen a spilo cf with that color.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was just making sure that was clear to everyone, no one specifically

this fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i believe that fish is not a spilo cf.








wes


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, that fish almost looks like it has lips.









Definately not a spilocf.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on Apr 23 2003, 03:48 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I was just making sure that was clear to everyone, no one specifically


You were making clear to everyone? I don't quite understand that remark Nate. The fish is not S. spilopleura and the photo is not clear enough to be certain it is S. eigenmanni. What is there to debate on this issue? Or is that not clear enough for you? Or is this another one of your famous merry-go-round posts where you pull everyone in just to make a point? Hmmm?

Several things you all must learn about piranas identities, particularly Pristobrycon and Serrasalmus. Some of them do look alike. Pristobrycon species are characterized by their large adipose fin like this one and S. eigenmanni is the most Pristobrycon-type depending on its size and age. Not withstanding the poor photo here, it is not known for certain the fish is S. eigenmanni without a better photo.

The fish photo is clearly not S. spilopleura or S. spilopleura CF or any other Serrasalmus except possible one. And as I repeated above (again) the photo is not clear enough for a positive ID. Then again, unless someone here is intending this to be strictly a guessing game? If so, good luck.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

should be moved to piranha ID section??

not, spilopleura cf, no way.

maybe eigenmani, but as Frank said, too hard to tell from one pic of this quality.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would like to see a pic of Hannibals fish because if it look like that, you might not have a Spilo CF after all.

Oh yeah,


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I would say not spilopleura CF, because, the eyes are too large and too far forward, the dorsum has too green of a sheen and a slight mottling pattern not seen in spilopleura CF, it isn't really spotting, as it is runny spots, ventral area not showing coloration indicative of even young spilopleura CF.

nough said, better pics could provide more insight


----------

